# CPS Repair Warranty



## Jrnation109 (Jul 14, 2014)

Does anyone know what the warranty on repaired items from CPS is? I had an issue with my 1D Mark 4 reading cars and giving me error messages. I sent it in towards the end of last year and they said it had a bad circuit board and they replaced it. Over the last few months I'm getting the same issue. Sometimes it burns out my CF cards so they no longer work, sometimes a simple turn off/on will fix the issue temporarily and let me continue shooting.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 19, 2014)

90 days. If its working fine for 90 days, and then develops the same issue, contact them, and see if they will bend the rules.

I'd toss all your memory cards, at least the ones you were using before the first issue. I've seen bad ones cause camera issues, and that was very difficult to track down, but it was a bad card.


----------

